# school



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i start school tomorrow:sad: oh well i got bowseason and my license to look forward too. license sept 6th. bowseason sept 13th. when do you guys start school? what year?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i started on thursday and i am a sophmore this year


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I start Wednesday as a junior. Unfortunately, I cut my foot pretty bad and now I'm gimping around trying to get to everything that needs done in two days.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

New junior this September 2nd. I'm gonna miss not going to work as much...:sad:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah ill be a junior too.. SAT! PSSA! cant wait!


----------



## New_Archer16 (Aug 11, 2008)

junior


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

haha newbs ima be a freshy WHAT NOW!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Start tomorrow as a senior!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> haha newbs ima be a freshy WHAT NOW!!


wouldn't that make you the newb?

I'm a sophmore, started the 18th.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

starting on wednesday


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll be a junior starting sept. 2


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Senior  september 3rd


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> wouldn't that make you the newb?
> 
> I'm a sophmore, started the 18th.


nope


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

started today. im a sophmore


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

started the 13th, season started the 16, so im up at 5 every morning hunting, going to school, hit the woods till dark, do homework, sleep. and thats my day, man im so far behind in school right now, but it will be all worth it once i down that buck, and im a sophomore.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> wouldn't that make you the newb?
> 
> I'm a sophmore, started the 18th.


You're both newbs, lower classmen....... yuck..... it feels great to be a senior.


----------



## Katera RB (Aug 26, 2008)

Sophmore this year. I started Monday


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> You're both newbs, lower classmen....... yuck..... it feels great to be a senior.


I no what you're sayin


----------



## Viper37 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm a Sophomore.

In college...

Lol, I'm only 18 though, so I guess I can fit here for a while.  Started school on monday. Killer.


----------



## [ylee] (Aug 22, 2008)

im supposed to be a junior this year but im homeschooled and i havent even finished my work from last year!


----------



## lwood40 (Sep 8, 2008)

im a freshman...


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

lol....this is really hard to understand

do you guys have grades like grd8,9,10,11,12(senior?)?

well i am in grade ten and go back in a week, can someone tell me what grade ten is called?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

10th is sophmore I'm a junior.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

home school 2
i do 9 and 10th grade work so what would u call me. lol 
14 and that grade with a collage coarse i am doing
:tongue::tongue::wink::wink::wink::wink::secret:


----------



## Huntaholic247 (Sep 30, 2008)

i started my freshman year of college on sept. 24. i guess being 18 im not tech. a youth but all well.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> home school 2
> i do 9 and 10th grade work so what would u call me. lol
> 14 and that grade with a collage coarse i am doing
> :tongue::tongue::wink::wink::wink::wink::secret:


same here.............. except i'm behind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Well i guess im the young one here 8th GRADE!!! haha


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> home school 2
> i do 9 and 10th grade work so what would u call me. lol
> 14 and that grade with a collage coarse i am doing
> :tongue::tongue::wink::wink::wink::wink::secret:


same here.............. except i'm behind!!!!!!!!!! bow season started 2 weeks ago but i have only been out twice.....once i had a deer about 40 yards but the sketers atacked me and i couldn't not slap... plus i think the deer smelt me!:tongue:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

shooterdom said:


> lol....this is really hard to understand
> 
> do you guys have grades like grd8,9,10,11,12(senior?)?
> 
> well i am in grade ten and go back in a week, can someone tell me what grade ten is called?


9 grade is same as freshman
10 is sophmore
11 junior
12 senior


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Im the smallest im in 3 grade:drummer:


----------



## nwmohunter86 (May 29, 2008)

hang in there guys high school, middle school, and elementary is very important. im a sophmore in college and trust me theres alot of hunting ahead of you all college is awesome.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

hehe, another young one! 8th grade and we started August 6th, even though i missed the 1st 2nd and 3rd day because i was at the ASA Classic! lol =P


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

im only in 5th grade


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

im a fresh this year


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

anybody in elementry and middle school, just hang in their, high school is the best, of course i havent expirenced collage yet but so far high school kicks @$$


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

High school's awesome freshman year, then it sucks.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

BigBuckStinger said:


> Im the smallest im in 3 grade:drummer:


with an avatar like that??


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> with an avatar like that??


It's a fake, don't bother with it.:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

haha


----------

